# GRAFCET O LADDER para PLCs?



## 74157 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, qué dos "lenguajes" de estos utilizáis para la programación de PLCs?

Tengo entendido que el GRAFCET no es lenguaje de programación como tal ya que son diagramas de flujos que explican el proceso a automatizar pero no tengo muy claro si sirve para todas las PLC de todos los fabricantes, asi como para las PLDs existe el VHDL que es estandar... 

Estoy un poco líado porque empiezo ahora a la programación de los PLCs. 

En definitica hay un lenguaje estandar para programar PLCs?  Por ejemplo Telemecanique tiene el PL7 y OMRON tiene otro, pero pero intuyo que el estandar sería el GRAFCET? 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## nikotino74 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hola,

Hay una norma IEC 61131-3 que es un estándar de programación de PLC.

De todas formas el GRAFCET es un pseudoalgoritmo que ayuda a programar, luego cada PLC tiene más o menos sus propios lenguajes.

Por ejemplo, Siemens se puede programar como contactos (normalmente abierto/normalmente cerrado, etc.) mediante puertas lógicas and, or, etc, que se llama funcional y en modo texto (AWL) que es un lenguaje de programación "entre el C y el ensamblador" salvando las distancias con estos lenguajes.

Schneider se programa también en texto y en funcional.

Así que dependiendo del PLC que utilices podrás utilizar unas cosas u otras.

Espero que te sirva. Si tienes más dudas pregunta y a ver si puedo contestarte.


----------



## Guimmie (Oct 14, 2009)

La norma IEC, cita 5 estándares de programación:

ST (Texto estructurado)
LAD o LADDER (Diagrama de contactos, "escalera")
GRAFCET (Programar mediante diagramas grafcet directamente)
DIAGRAMA DE FUNCIONES (Programación que se parece a un circuito de puertas lógicas)
LISTA DE INSTRUCCIONES (Nose cómo definirtelo... es eso una lista de instrucciones que se ejecutan una detras de otra...)

Después cada fabricante adapta los lenguajes un poco pero, si no me equivoco, la norma les obliga a ofrecer los 5. El uso de cada uno depende de la aplicación que quieras hacer.

De todas maneras, aclararte que Grafcet es una simple ayuda para realizar un programa. Puedes plantear un programa mediante Grafcet y programarlo en cualquier otro lenguaje.


----------



## casha (Nov 20, 2009)

para micro PLCs  MOELLER   que su PLCs se llama EASY  bueno resien estoy aprendiendo  pero este utiliza el sistema escalera bueno que no se si  es un sistema estandar


----------



## Valvulin (Ene 21, 2010)

particularmente me gusta trabajar con Ladder, porque cuando entrego los planos, para el electricista, poco experimentado con PLC, le resulta más facil poder encontrar una falla externa (sensores, micros, llaves, etc.) que puede estar afectando al uso normal de la máquina automatizada..


----------

